# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Angora Sweater with 3-color Cropped Pants and Hat



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
American Girl Knitting Pattern
October, 2013


ANGORA SWEATER with 3-COLOR CROPPED PANTS AND HAT IN WAVY STRIPES PATTERN

US #6 and #10 needles
Markers
Burgundy angora yarn for sweater and pant stripes, or any #3 weight furry yarn
#3 sport weight or DK yarn - Main color for pants - Mint green
Contrast color for stripes - burgundy angora, same as sweater
#3 sport weight or DK yarn - Contrast color for stripes - white

SWEATER

With burgundy angora yarn and #10 needles, cast on 46 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Place markers, as follows:
Knit 7, place marker (PM), Knit 9, PM, Knit 14, PM, Knit 9, PM, Knit 7. = 46 sts.
Knit across, increase BEFORE and AFTER each marker. (8 sts increased).
Purl, with NO increase.
Continue to knit across the row, increasing, and purl back with no increase until there are 14 stitches BEFORE the first marker, ending with a purl row. Stitches divided on needle as follows:
14 (right back), marker, 23 (sleeve), marker, 28 (front), marker, 23 (sleeve), marker, 14 (left back). = 102 sts.
Next Row: Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 28, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 14. = 56 sts.

NOTE: After binding off 23 stitches for the first sleeve, you will have one stitch remaining on the needle. This will count as #1 on the next set of stitches - so you will only knit 27 stitches to the next marker. After binding off for the second sleeve, you will also have one stitch left on the needle, so you will only have to knit the remaining 13 stitches.

Next Row: Purl back across the row, PURL 2 together at each underarm. This will anchor the two back pieces to the front of the garment. = 54 sts.
Work in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 20 rows. Rib in K1, P1 for 8 rows. Bind off in ribbing. Sew back seam.

PANTS

With #6 needles and main color yarn (Mint green), cast on 52 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 8 rows.
Work in stockinet stitch, INCREASING on FIRST and LAST stitches until you have 60 stitches on the needle (8 rows).
Next Row: Knit 30 stitches, PLACE MARKER in center of pants, Knit 30 stitches.
Purl.
Next Row: Knit and INCREASE on FIRST and LAST stitches, AND INCREASE BEFORE AND AFTER CENTER MARKER.
Purl.
Continue until you have 80 stitches on the needle. (10 rows).

Divide for Legs:

Knit 40 stitches, TURN and purl back on these same 40 stitches. (Leave the other stitches on the needle - to be worked later.)

Stripes Pattern for Pant Legs:

Rows 1-4: With mint green work in stockinet stitch on these 40 stitches for 4 rows. Cut mint green, leaving a strand for sewing.
Row 5: With white, * Knit 2, slip 2; continue from * across the row.
Row 6: With white, * Purl 2, slip 2; continue from * across the row.
Rows 7-8: With white, Knit 2 rows. Cut white, leaving a strand for sewing.
Row 9: With burgundy, * Knit 2, slip 2; continue from * across the row.
Row 10: With burgundy, * Purl 2, slip 2; continue from * across the row.
Row 11-12: With burgundy, *Knit 2 rows. Cut burgundy, leaving a strand for sewing.
Row 13: With mint green, * Knit 2, slip 2; continue from * across the row.
Row 14: With mint green, * Purl 2, slip 2; continue from * across the row.

With mint green knit 6 rows. Bind off in knit. Leave a strand long enough to sew this leg seam. 
Go up to the middle of the pants and knit the remaining 40 stitches.
Purl.
Complete Stripes Pattern for second pant leg. Bind off. Leave a long strand to sew the leg seam and up the back of the pants to the ribbed waist.

HAT

#6 needles and all three colors used in cropped pants.

With white, cast on 56 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 10 rows.
With mint green - use the Stripes Pattern above and work Rows 1-14.
Continue with mint green to work the crown of the hat, as follows:
Knit 2 together across the row. = 28 sts.
Knit 2 together across the row. = 14 sts.
Knit 2 together across the row. = 7 sts.
Cut a long strand, thread onto darning needle and put needle through 7 stitches on the knitting needle. Pull up tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam. Turn up cuff of ribbing.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

cute, thanks


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

High Fashion - love it.


----------



## peggypat (Apr 3, 2013)

Love it. Will be anxiously awaiting the PDF version. Thanks again.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Very fashionable thanks Elaine


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

This is darling Elaine. I will wait for Dae's PDF version. You two work really well with each other. I thank you both.
Are the shoes in with another pattern? They look almost like the purple ones in one of your other patterns.
thanks again for all the beautiful patterns that you share with us.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Very Cute--I love the pattern in the pants.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't know if you have any daughters or granddaughters, but if you do, they must totally love having you make all these cute outfits! Thank you so much for sharing with us.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Really cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## grandmombear (Feb 2, 2013)

Just what I needed! Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOmuch for your sharing and creativity.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely.....thank you...do you have a pattern for the shoes!
julie


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My 5 Great Grand Daughters all thank you for letting Oma make these lovely doll outfits. And Oma says thanks for taking care of all the bits and pieces that were lingering in all my little "bags of".


----------



## craftylady4ever (Aug 14, 2011)

Love this outfit. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine, for a perfectly sweet casual outfit. It is much appreciated.


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

it is lovely . thank you.


----------



## knitnut86 (Nov 11, 2012)

Love this pattern!! :-D Can hardly wait till it is available in PDF so I can download it into my collection!!! :thumbup:


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for being such a talented, generous, and creative designer.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

So generous of you.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

knitnut86 said:


> Love this pattern!! :-D Can hardly wait till it is available in PDF so I can download it into my collection!!! :thumbup:


Yes I fully agree. Thank you!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

The shoes are different from the Mary Jane. Would it be possible to have the patter on those as well.

Thank you so much. I love your knitting pattern.

Have a great day.

Monique


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I knit the above outfit a few months ago and wanted to make the casual outfit complete with a pair of "tennis shoes". I fiddled around with these shoes, beginning with the same pattern for the Mary Jane shoes, with the SSK and decreases for the toe area, but instead of binding off and casting back on for the strap, I just kept knitting a few more rows, then bound off and sewed the back seam. I neglected to include the ties for these shoes - I guess I forgot and was trying to get a photo ready for posting.

I will make another pair of "tennis" shoes and write it down this time, once I figure out the pattern.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> I knit the above outfit a few months ago and wanted to make the casual outfit complete with a pair of "tennis shoes". I fiddled around with these shoes, beginning with the same pattern for the Mary Jane shoes, with the SSK and decreases for the toe area, but instead of binding off and casting back on for the strap, I just kept knitting a few more rows, then bound off and sewed the back seam. I neglected to include the ties for these shoes - I guess I forgot and was trying to get a photo ready for posting.
> 
> I will make another pair of "tennis" shoes and write it down this time, once I figure out the pattern.


Thanks Elaine


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

You are awesome.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

love the colors


Here it is in PDF.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, Elaine and Ryhannah, for another cute pattern and the PDF. Will be looking for the tennis shoes to go with it.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Quite a few of you have asked about the tennis shoes for the above outfit.

I was just "fiddling" around after I completed this outfit, and wanted to try for a tennis shoe "look", but had no set idea about what to do.

I started with the basic Mary Jane shoes pattern, with the SSK and K2 tog for the toe area, then knit 6-8 rows (without binding off and casting on for the shoe strap) - then bound off and sewed the back and bottom seam of the shoe. It came out - as you see above - not quite a "high top" shoe, not a boot, and not quite the "tennis" shoe look I was going for. But there it is. I wanted to get it photographed and posted, and neglected to add shoe laces.
I thought of doing this in white, but I think it would look much better if I used mint green for the laces.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> I knit the above outfit a few months ago and wanted to make the casual outfit complete with a pair of "tennis shoes". I fiddled around with these shoes, beginning with the same pattern for the Mary Jane shoes, with the SSK and decreases for the toe area, but instead of binding off and casting back on for the strap, I just kept knitting a few more rows, then bound off and sewed the back seam. I neglected to include the ties for these shoes - I guess I forgot and was trying to get a photo ready for posting.
> 
> I will make another pair of "tennis" shoes and write it down this time, once I figure out the pattern.


I thought the shoes were supposed to be "clogs". They are cute.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Very Cute Elaine,I love the pattern in the pants.
Bravo


----------

